

How brain-scanning technology is redefining criminal culpability - robg
http://www.miller-mccune.com/legal-affairs/a-mind-of-crime-8440/

======
jacquesm
That's a long but very good read.

The law is multiple decades behind science.

And the death penalty makes the US seem quite brutal.

It's weird how a judge would bar evidence for fear that it might sway jurors,
effectively the judge declares the defendant guilty by selecting the evidence.

